# Push-Install Update : I Don't Want It



## jaybird0827 (Jul 11, 2008)

A while back I did some work for a client and it involved installing a copy of software (from the vendor of the application) on to my laptop. Long story.

I finished my part of the project. The vendor sent me an email and I promptly informed them that I had moved on and encourged them to deal directly with the client.

Well, a couple of weeks ago they pushed an update to the application - to my network. I now have two computers that every time I bring either one up, it tries to complete the installation.

It wants a disk that I don't have so the installation can't complete. Any suggestions on how I can stop Windows Installer from trying to install this update?
a


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 12, 2008)

{bump}


----------



## danmpem (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you get the update window as soon as you start the computer?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 14, 2008)

I do.


----------



## danmpem (Jul 14, 2008)

Click on the Start Menu ----> RUN ---->type: msconfig, press ENTER ---->Startup Tab ----Disable everything you see listed. Now restart your computer. Does it still come up?


----------



## JOwen (Jul 14, 2008)

One word.
LINUX.


----------



## danmpem (Jul 14, 2008)

JOwen said:


> One word.
> LINUX.


----------



## Seb (Jul 15, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> A while back I did some work for a client and it involved installing a copy of software (from the vendor of the application) on to my laptop. Long story.
> 
> I finished my part of the project. The vendor sent me an email and I promptly informed them that I had moved on and encourged them to deal directly with the client.
> 
> ...



Ok, here we go...

Open the standard registry editior (Click Start > Run > type "Regedit"<enter>)

First and foremost, make a backup of the registry before you modify it:
Click Registry > Export Registry File... 
Make sure that "Export Range" is set to "All"
Give a File Name and hit Enter

Using the left pane navigate to and click on:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Runonce

In the right pane you will probably see the update program that's causing the headache. 
If you do, and your fairly sure that's it, click on it and then delete it.

That should stop it.

btw guys...If you think Jay's having a problem now, he'd REALLY have a
problem trying to run his software on a Linux box, as I doubt they have a
Linux version available.


----------



## danmpem (Jul 15, 2008)

Seb said:


> Ok, here we go...
> 
> Open the standard registry editior (Click Start > Run > type "Regedit"<enter>)
> 
> ...



Jay, Steve's suggestion is pefectly fine. I would suggest that you try my msconfig thing first. I have no idea if it is going to work, but I just get a little weird when I think about going into the registry. I trust Steve's judgment, and I'm sure his instructions are perfectly fine, but if I can get around from having to go into the registry, then I will.


----------



## Seb (Jul 15, 2008)

danmpem said:


> [...] I just get a little weird when I think about going into the registry.



 Me too.

When dealing with the Windows Registry, a little fear and prudence are very healthy. Unfortunately there are some things that can be fixed only by editing it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 15, 2008)

Seb said:


> btw guys...If you think Jay's having a problem now, he'd REALLY have a
> problem trying to run his software on a Linux box, as I doubt they have a
> Linux version available.



That's funny. That was the first thing I thought.

Let me anticipate the typical response: "well, then that program isn't really worth running anyway!"


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks, guys,

I tried the first suggestion and got an error message from Windows XP when the computer restarted. It still attempted to install the update.

Tried going into the registry through regedit; managed to export the file, but I was not able to do anything through regedit ... runonce. Apparently these files are hidden.

Yeah, I know ... Linix ... Mac


----------



## Seb (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Jay,

Regedit doesn't have a way to _'hide'_ it's data. 

I'm assuming that you have administrator rights on this machine?

You can try to find 'Runonce' this way:

Open regedit again, 

click on the "My Computer" icon at the top of the left pane,

Press Ctrl + F (Find),

type 'runonce' in the 'find what' field,

under that field, make sure the "Keys" is checked and that "Values" and "Data" are unchecked

Click "Find Next"

When you find the correct Key you'll see:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
at the bottom-left of the frame.

When you do, look in the right panel and see if their is anything present below the (default) icon. If there is, then it's probably the problem program.

If this doesn't work, I've got a couple of other ideas for you.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 17, 2008)

ERROR: Unable to delete specified values.

Nasty!


----------



## Seb (Jul 17, 2008)

So you found the "push program" in the registry key "Runonce" and it won't let you delete it?

if so, here's two things you can try:

1...Attempt to delete the "Push Program" inside the Runonce key while in safe mode.

if that doesn't help:

2...On your computer there is another Registry editing program that is a little more advanced and gives you the ability to view/set security settings. It will look and work a little bit differently than "Regedit" but you can probably figure it out. Goto: Start> Run... > type "Regedt32" + enter

Goto and click on the "runonce" key (HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce), then click Security > permissions (at the top of the screen) give yourself or administrators "Full control" over this key.

Now you should be able to delete the program in the right panel.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 18, 2008)

I did everything as suggested. I still get the same nasty error. I guess I could try safe mode, but I'm not sure how to do that and I wonder if that might be dicey.


----------

